# Gift ideas for a girlfriend going abroad...



## Jay-684 (4 December 2006)

I want to purchase a gift for my girlfriend who is about to go overseas for 2 months and I cant think of what to get her!

Was thinking some of the more knowledgeable members here could give some ideas..... what is something that can be used while overseas?

cheers!

Jay


----------



## Happy (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Necklace with secret locker and your photo in it


----------



## chops_a_must (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> Was thinking some of the more knowledgeable members here could give some ideas..... what is something that can be used while overseas?
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Jay



Condoms.


----------



## makeorbreak (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Give her cash.. And then submit a list for what you would like


----------



## chops_a_must (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> Give her cash.. And then submit a list for what you would like



Lol! I had a similar thought.


----------



## Novski (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

You're get plenty of help here Jay


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> I want to purchase a gift for my girlfriend who is about to go overseas for 2 months and I cant think of what to get her!
> 
> Was thinking some of the more knowledgeable members here could give some ideas..... what is something that can be used while overseas?
> 
> ...




Depends how much you love her Jay, can't be apart, then "YOU", take time off work and off you go. A lot, then an "engagement ring" would be nice. Not that much, well who cares anything that will distract her from looking at other men I guess


----------



## borat (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Depends on where she's going?


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				borat said:
			
		

> Depends on where she's going?




Hey Borat

what if she's going to Kazakstan? any gift ideas for that?


----------



## borat (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

clock radio or VCR with remote control.... the only way to kazaky womens hearts and vashin...


----------



## mswiggs (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

This might be a bit corny,

but get her a calling card and a little note saying 'ill always be on the other end, just for you" 

aswell as a traditional item, jewelery (Cant spell) etc


----------



## vicb (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Shares in PNA


----------



## Jay-684 (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Condoms.




Chastity Belt?


----------



## Jay-684 (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				mswiggs said:
			
		

> This might be a bit corny,
> 
> but get her a calling card and a little note saying 'ill always be on the other end, just for you"
> 
> aswell as a traditional item, jewelery (Cant spell) etc




Love the calling card idea!

Cheers


----------



## Mouse (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Hi,

I like the calling card idea as well, or maybe a picture of yourself and the people she loves to take with her.  Does she have a digital camera?

Do you know where she is going and where she is staying?  Can you organise with her hotel for a bowl of fresh fruit or flowers to be put in her room for when she arrives?  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Jay-684 (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I like the calling card idea as well, or maybe a picture of yourself and the people she loves to take with her.  Does she have a digital camera?
> 
> ...




Brilliant!


----------



## trading_rookie (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

I don't understand the concept, she's going away and she's getting a present for it????

Oh well, howzabout a PDA? That way she's contactable 24x7 whether phone or email


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				trading_rookie said:
			
		

> I don't understand the concept, she's going away and she's getting a present for it????




Hi trading rookie

please see "I'm off to Europe on Wednesday, you guys gonna miss me?" thread, post no. #37


----------



## trading_rookie (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



> Hi trading rookie
> 
> please see "I'm off to Europe on Wednesday, you guys gonna miss me?" thread, post no. #37.




Hey new_girl,

I can just see an alpha male ending up with one of those types of 'good women'...will last a week if lucky ;-)

Personally, I think those types of good women (read high maintenance ;-) ) are reserved only for weak men with inferiority complexes. The type who can't respond effectively to his woman blasting him for leaving the toilet seat up.


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				trading_rookie said:
			
		

> Hey new_girl,
> 
> I can just see an alpha male ending up with one of those types of 'good women'...will last a week if lucky ;-)
> 
> Personally, I think those types of good women (read high maintenance ;-) ) are reserved only for weak men with inferiority complexes. The type who can't respond effectively to his woman blasting him for leaving the toilet seat up.




you don't know what you're missing my friend


----------



## trading_rookie (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Oh yes I do...the pain on so many friends' faces is evidence enough!


----------



## sam76 (5 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

an electrified collar should keep her in check.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Condoms.




Classic, how did I miss that one


----------



## Bomba (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

Lonely Planet Book


----------



## Jay-684 (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

all is solved everyone!

Got her two presents, one sentimental and one not.

The preacitcal present was an iTrip for her iPod (they're hiring a car for 2 weeks in England) and the sentimental one was a bracelet with the date she returns home engraved on it.

Cheers for all the ideas!!! Much appreciated

and no I didnt give her any condoms......


----------



## constable (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> all is solved everyone!
> 
> Got her two presents, one sentimental and one not.
> 
> ...



I dont know how gravitationally challenged your partner is but ive heard cheap boobs jobs are all the rage overseas as well!


----------



## makeorbreak (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> all is solved everyone!
> 
> Got her two presents, one sentimental and one not.
> 
> ...




You know jay what you do is what you do I wont judge you on it but I am interested to know 2 things.

1. How much did you spend? and 
2. Would love to hear New Girls thoughts on this.

Also, I don't see how the bracelt is going to help her out on her holiday.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*

The missus used to give her 50-year-old mum a bikini for Xmas lol.


----------



## new girl (11 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> 2. Would love to hear New Girls thoughts on this.
> 
> Also, I don't see how the bracelt is going to help her out on her holiday.




Make or break

hey, I'm surprised you actually remember  

Lesson to be honest I used to think that when it comes to love, and everything else for that matter, things are black and white. They are NOT!! 
I mean I'm not sure about the bracelet with the date either, none of my business, but to me it feels like "please don't be tempted to stay there" type of thing. Personally, I would've liked the flowers (very big bunch) waiting for me in the hotel, preferably a card with the flowers and in it a poem written just for me


----------



## justjohn (12 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> The missus used to give her 50-year-old mum a bikini for Xmas lol.



2020 I hope you threw in a good waxing as well


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> 2020 I hope you threw in a good waxing as well



lol, jj, nope - it was more in keeping with Homer giving Marge a bowling ball - engraved "Homer"


----------



## Jay-684 (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> You know jay what you do is what you do I wont judge you on it but I am interested to know 2 things.
> 
> 1. How much did you spend? and
> 2. Would love to hear New Girls thoughts on this.
> ...




How much did I spend? About $150 all up.

The reason for the bracelet was two fold. Firstly it was simply to give her a gift for her to remember me by while she is away. Secondly (specifically engraving the date) was to reassure her... I have only recently come out of a 4 year relationship, and she was worried while she was away I would get back into old habits. The date is to show that I know when she is getting home and I will wait for her. And to answer your second question, New Girl loves it..... as does her mum 

As for the flowers in the hotel room idea..... would have jumped at it except that she is travelling with her parents.....


----------



## makeorbreak (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> I have only recently come out of a 4 year relationship, and she was worried while she was away I would get back into old habits.




You havent been dating this chick for long have you?



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> And to answer your second question, New Girl loves it..... as does her mum




As long as new girl is receiving and doesnt have to give back, she'll love anything


----------



## new girl (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> As long as new girl is receiving and doesnt have to give back, she'll love anything




Ohh, that wasn't nice, although I'm not sure if you're both talking about the same New Girl. I'm getting confused here?


----------



## makeorbreak (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> As long as new girl is receiving and doesnt have to give back, she'll love anything




Not nice???
Doesn't this quote refer to YOUR rule number one?


----------



## Jay-684 (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				makeorbreak said:
			
		

> You havent been dating this chick for long have you?




No. Only 2 months, but its been a solid 2 months of seeing each other given we are both uni students and have been on hols for a large period of that time.



> As long as new girl is receiving and doesnt have to give back, she'll love anything




She has given me two gifts actually before she left..... same as myself, one practical, one sentimental


----------



## Jay-684 (13 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

And 'new girl' doesnt refer to the member currently posting in this thread


----------



## chops_a_must (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> No. Only 2 months, but its been a solid 2 months of seeing each other given we are both uni students and have been on hols for a large period of that time.
> 
> 
> 
> She has given me two gifts actually before she left..... same as myself, one practical, one sentimental



Man, you are gonna scare this chick off!

Ease up on the pressure etc. dude... for your sake!


----------



## Jay-684 (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Man, you are gonna scare this chick off!
> 
> Ease up on the pressure etc. dude... for your sake!




I highly doubt that...


----------



## chops_a_must (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that...



At two months I stop calling them bitch, and here you are, buying her jewellry? For shame.


----------



## Jay-684 (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> At two months I stop calling them bitch, and here you are, buying her jewellry? For shame.




You must do real well for yourself calling girls that....   

The bracelet was not expensive, far from it actually, and it wasnt the bracelet that was important. It was the fact that even after telling her I wanted to, she had concerns about whether I would stay with her while she was away. It was the sentimental nature of the gift which was important.

I wonder if she would like me more if I called her 'bitch'.....


----------



## chops_a_must (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

Is there an agreed upon colour that we can use for sarcasm here?


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> At two months I stop calling them bitch, and here you are, buying her jewellry? For shame.




Haha chops i think you listen to far too much Lloyd Banks.


----------



## new girl (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is there an agreed upon colour that we can use for sarcasm here?




Chops  

I saw a movie lately called "Candy", really sad and depressing, you might actually like it . anyway I FF the depressing stuff, what I liked about it is the way they described love, can't remember the exact words but it's kindness that floods the soul.

One day you will fall in love and when you do the word bitch will disappear from your vocabulary and hopefully we'll start reading some nice poetry for a change  (only kidding)

Having said that I think there is a fine line between loving a woman and acting desperate, it's an art 

ps once you get a woman to fall in love with you, ignoring her sometimes can actually make her love you even more, it's an art as i said, a few men can do that and get away with it


----------



## Jay-684 (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is there an agreed upon colour that we can use for sarcasm here?




I think colour will vary greatly depending on the situation....


----------



## Jay-684 (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				new girl said:
			
		

> ps once you get a woman to fall in love with you, ignoring her sometimes can actually make her love you even more, it's an art as i said, a few men can do that and get away with it




Indeed....

nothing worse than having someone smother you.... the way most girls do that is by saying "I love you" way too much.

I'd imagine the topic of this thread would have alot to do with how guys can kill the romance for a chick ie buy them presents EVERY month, flowers EVERY week and pay for EVERYTHING

correct?


----------



## new girl (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> Indeed....
> 
> nothing worse than having someone smother you.... the way most girls do that is by saying "I love you" way too much.
> 
> ...




look who's talking? the date on the bracelet wasn't the best thing to do in my opinion, I don't think anyone needs to see the date to feel secure about her coming back or you waiting for her, I mean you don't need to see a date to stay faithful do you?

I'm sure she's lovely, for you to start a whole thread just for her!! the most romantic thing would be for you to print all these posts and show them to her. she'll love it


----------



## Jay-684 (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				new girl said:
			
		

> I mean you don't need to see a date to stay faithful do you?




true, in another situation I wouldnt think it was needed... however the whole purpose of the date was that she was weary that I would get over her/not wait for her over the xmas/summer period. I didnt want her to worry about any of that while she was away, it might ruin/diminish the fun of her holday, so I put the date on the bracelet kind of as a reminder to her that I want to wait for her to get back, so she should just relax and have fun.....

that was the intention of it, not to make sure she stays faithful, I have complete confidence in her.


----------



## new girl (14 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> true, in another situation I wouldnt think it was needed... however the whole purpose of the date was that she was weary that I would get over her/not wait for her over the xmas/summer period. I didnt want her to worry about any of that while she was away, it might ruin/diminish the fun of her holday, so I put the date on the bracelet kind of as a reminder to her that I want to wait for her to get back, so she should just relax and have fun.....
> 
> that was the intention of it, not to make sure she stays faithful, I have complete confidence in her.




I think she would love to see all these posts and the effort you went through to please her, well done


----------



## Jett_Star (16 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

Jay-684... I am impressed... you are not afraid to publically declare that you are head over heels!

This in itself is a beautiful gift to your girlfriend.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> that was the intention of it, not to make sure she stays faithful, I have complete confidence in her.



Lol - careful Jay - before you know it you'll be married, kids, the full catastrophy as Zorba would say  
btw, I have a theory that the sort of unwritten pact that you two seem to have is worth a heap more than formal marriage vows 
lol - having said that , I reckon an engagement of 1 - 2 years is worthwhile.
Marry in haste, regret at leisure  
hell - my wife would be laughing her head off if she knew I was pretending to be giving advice here- forget I said anything, lol. & good luck to both of you.


----------



## makeorbreak (17 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> true, in another situation I wouldnt think it was needed... however the whole purpose of the date was that she was weary that I would get over her/not wait for her over the xmas/summer period. I didnt want her to worry about any of that while she was away, it might ruin/diminish the fun of her holday, so I put the date on the bracelet kind of as a reminder to her that I want to wait for her to get back, so she should just relax and have fun.....
> 
> that was the intention of it, not to make sure she stays faithful, I have complete confidence in her.




Jay I think you should be careful as the way I see it, You are treating her as if she was your last girlfriend - You know the one you had 2 months ago.

And if she realises that, she'll dump you. No one like to be compared or treated like someone else.


----------



## insider (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

Give her the gift of missing you... What does that mean?... Put it this way... we only fall in love when we are away from someone... Why? because you think about them... What does that have to do with anything? Well the part of the brain that governs your memories also governs your emotions... OH that's why... Read about Paul Macleans 1952 Triune Brain theory...

Personally... If your gonna buy her an expensive gift you must be bonking her first if not go cheapo... What I recommend, if you're money conscience, is get her a pair of earrings, preferably hoops or ones with coloured stones... I'd go 9ct gold or White gold or silver (18Ct is a bit much)... then as a second little present buy her matching name brand lipstick as a kind of bonus... the name brand will make your chepo earrings look like the cream... If I got her Garnet earrings then I'd get a dark reddish brown lipstick as well as a second lipstick that's alot lighter for high lighting the lips... This shows that you're into brand names... you know what's good, you know how things work and by the way most girls don't know about high lighting their lips... Show's you can make decisions and most importantly it creates higher value for yourself...

If your not comfortable about the lipstick just go for the Earrings... Find out what gold she wears and if she wants or likes white gold just go for 9ct white gold because 99% of 18, 14, or 9 Ct whitegold is rhodium plated... When rhodium plated there is no visible difference between 18ct 14ct or 9ct white gold...

My profession is a designer, I am a natural with the chicks and I happen to work at a jewellery store... I think I know

Buying a girl a gift that's over the top is actually buying her disrespect for you... I've made this mistake before...

The most important thing is to make her work for you... What does this mean? Well here's a little task you should get her to do for ya... let's say she's buying you something you want like a DVD player... there's no surprise to it and you probably did the homework for her... you need her to work for you and I don't mean make you money...

I'll let you think of something but what I like to do before a date I tell the chick to buy me something under the value of $3 and it must be fun and exciting... Some make the mistake of buying me a water pistol so i squirt her and have fun all day messing up her hair... it's cool

Anyway... why get her to work for you? Because no one appreciates what comes to easy... that's why people play hard to get... It's to create appreciation... 

Men make the mistake of acting like sperm which is disposable... and women act rare like eggs...

I really should write a book and maybe make a movie about dating and being successful... I'd make a killing   

Any questions write me a message I don't mind!


----------



## insider (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

OOOOOH and another thing give the gift after having a really great time together or after something really fun... Why?
Explaining the triune brain theory before should explain that she will associate the pendant or earrings or whatever with the great time you two shared... AWWW... I'll throw up now... getting to mooshy  This thing is called Anchoring... like red on a traffic light means stop kind of thing


----------



## chops_a_must (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

And just remember, women are like tiles. If you lay them right the first time, you can walk all over them for the rest of your life.


----------



## Jett_Star (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

Chops_a_must...your last comment....so not funny 

Women think they understand men, men think they undersatnd women.... now that is funny


----------



## insider (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jett_Star said:
			
		

> Chops_a_must...your last comment....so not funny
> 
> Women think they understand men, men think they undersatnd women.... now that is funny




And I know I understand women... Chops a must right on!!! Hi 5


----------



## chops_a_must (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jett_Star said:
			
		

> Chops_a_must...your last comment....so not funny
> 
> Women think they understand men, men think they undersatnd women.... now that is funny



It's funny that a woman told me that joke. And I really do not think that men think they understand women and vice versa.


----------



## Jay-684 (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Buying a girl a gift that's over the top is actually buying her disrespect for you... I've made this mistake before...




Aint that the truth!

Love your comparison of the sperm and the egg too!


----------



## Jay-684 (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Explaining the triune brain theory before should explain that she will associate the pendant or earrings or whatever with the great time you two shared... This thing is called Anchoring...




LOL. Anchor: an external stimulus that triggers a specific emotional or behavioural response, such as a song that makes one happy because its reminiscent of a positive event..........

Hadn't read that book in a while!


----------



## stu82 (18 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

if it hasnt been mentioned yet, a travel diary might sound kinda lame but most girls would love that especially if you put a message in there yourself before she goes away


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> external stimulus that triggers a specific emotional or behavioural response...Hadn't read that book in a while!



like the parson reading the 10 commandments from the pulpit ..
"thou shalt not steal! " he hollers
and he notices a bloke in the 10th row get mighty restless, eyes dartin all round lookin for sompin...

"and furthermore... thou shalt not commit adultery" ... and he notices the bloke relax, and settles down.

On the way out of the church, he has the chance to quiz the guy... " say , I couldn't help noticin, you got mighty figity after commandment #6 but then you kinda relaxed after #8" (? guessing lol)  
"why sure" says the fellow, "after you said 'thou shalt not steal' , i thought 'where the hell's my umbrella???' - 
 then after you said 'thou shalt not commit adultery', why I remembered just where'n i left it ."


----------



## Jay-684 (20 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*

whats peoples opinions on the idea of this idea? (Before anyone says it'd be too much etc etc, all I want to know is if they would like to receive it themselves if they were overseas and their partner was at home)

Send a bottle of Champagne and two glasses to the place where she is staying on NYE. She will be catching up with her best friend (a female) who moved over there 5 months ago. The idea being that they can share it together and have an awesome night.


----------



## Julia (20 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> whats peoples opinions on the idea of this idea? (Before anyone says it'd be too much etc etc, all I want to know is if they would like to receive it themselves if they were overseas and their partner was at home)
> 
> Send a bottle of Champagne and two glasses to the place where she is staying on NYE. She will be catching up with her best friend (a female) who moved over there 5 months ago. The idea being that they can share it together and have an awesome night.




Hello Jay,

I'd say it depends entirely on how she feels towards you.  If she's as madly in love or lust as you appear to be with her, then she will think it's wonderful.
But if she's somewhat less enthralled, then (given the gifts you have already given her) this could be a bit "over the top".

Only you know her well enough to know what her reaction is likely to be.

Julia


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Jay-684 said:
			
		

> whats peoples opinions on the idea of this idea? (Before anyone says it'd be too much etc etc, all I want to know is if they would like to receive it themselves if they were overseas and their partner was at home)
> 
> Send a bottle of Champagne and two glasses to the place where she is staying on NYE. She will be catching up with her best friend (a female) who moved over there 5 months ago. The idea being that they can share it together and have an awesome night.




I reckon this is way over the top.
Maybe she just needs a break from you as well.
Give her some space.

Insider - Good comments there.


			
				insider said:
			
		

> I am a natural with the chicks



.

Yeh we can tell


----------



## Jay-684 (20 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Jay,
> 
> I'd say it depends entirely on how she feels towards you.
> 
> Julia




Thanks Julia

in that case its a good idea 

She has been messaging me daily so I'm fairly confident she isnt trying to get away from me....


----------



## chops_a_must (21 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				new girl said:
			
		

> Chops
> 
> I saw a movie lately called "Candy", really sad and depressing, you might actually like it . anyway I FF the depressing stuff, what I liked about it is the way they described love, can't remember the exact words but it's kindness that floods the soul.
> 
> One day you will fall in love and when you do the word bitch will disappear from your vocabulary and hopefully we'll start reading some nice poetry for a change  (only kidding)



I am, or we are... and it sucks. I hate being controlled by external things.


----------



## new girl (23 December 2006)

*Re: Gift ideas for a gf going abroad......*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> I am, or we are... and it sucks. I hate being controlled by external things.




Good stuff  although I have to agree it sucks sometimes but it feels great when you make up. As long as you're honest with each other, it doesn't matter that much during the "sucks" stage 

Why don't you post us something on the poetry thread that describes the sheer agony of being hopelessly in love  come on chops, you can do it!!


----------

